# which is better???



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

river run atv park or mud creek atv park (where mud nationals is held). let me know why you like and are there lots of trails with mud and a way to drive around if need be. will have other non snorkeled vehicles with me as well. i want lots of mud and water riding while obtaining ways to go around. including being able to fit a ranger 800 around the mud holes.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I've never been to River Run but I can tell you this, Mud Creek has all the mud and water you'll ever want and then some. And yes there are ways around most everything. Be careful though, there are some places out there that are DEEEEP !!!! And you have the sand pit to play in..


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the park really rutted up or is it maintained well


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't give info on mud Creek, never been. River is nice and this year every time I've went they have made improvements. They now have a store with gas, Pretty nice cabins, I suggest the ones not inside the park, the shower is closer to the cabins. As far as mud/water goes, depends on the weather. Here lately it's been raining so it pretty wet. If u want a look, check out YouTube. I've posted a few short videos and southern mud junkies has quite a few also. Search River Run Atv Park. Pay attention to the date tho. U can do the same for Mud Creek, I've seen some vids of it also. Hope that helped 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

